# 2020 Regulation changes



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks like no deer will be safe in the MI this season. Just got this from the DNR in an e-mail. 

https://imgur.com/a/Jx91j2R


----------



## scott m (Jul 28, 2007)

Kill em all, Just dont feed them.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Is it true that all tags in the lower peninsula are now doe permits? A couple guys form my camp reached out and asked if I knew anything about that. I can't find where it says that in the actual order.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, in zone 3 all the guys that *USE TO* enjoyed bow hunting on state land in late December have company with the Muzzle Loaders out there shooting bucks. Looks to be a great time having deer drives on state land! Listening to the meeting I can not believe how easy this was thrown in by one member of the NRC. This will keep the DNR busy in zone 3.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Might be time to move to Iowa or Kansas lol


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

All legal firearms can be used during muzzy season in LP? Basically two gun seasons? Kill em all nobody cares. My buddies hunting Ohio and Kansas might be having one more guy in camp this year after our bow season is over.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Lumberman said:


> Is it true that all tags in the lower peninsula are now doe permits? A couple guys form my camp reached out and asked if I knew anything about that. I can't find where it says that in the actual order.


The way i read it, that is true your combo is good for a doe during any season, in any lower peninsula mainland dmu.


----------



## hoyt03 (Jul 21, 2003)

Enjoy the hunt this year as by next year-it will be slim pickings !


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Next they will be selling the population goes up when you hammer the adult does then all the age groups are forced to breed


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> All legal firearms can be used during muzzy season in LP? Basically two gun seasons? Kill em all nobody cares. My buddies hunting Ohio and Kansas might be having one more guy in camp this year after our bow season is over.


It is my understanding that any firearm can be used but only a muzzy can be used to take a buck. I was told the wording was very specific. Waiting to see it in print to verify. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Deer herd for sale! Wtf, legalize drones and nukes too while no one cares anymore...hard to stomach IMO.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I know the last few years we have had that option in my area, and during muzzle loader any weapon season, we could take what ever we had tags for. Buck or doe.


Dynrat said:


> It is my understanding that any firearm can be used but only a muzzy can be used to take a buck. I was told the wording was very specific. Waiting to see it in print to verify.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Once again the DNR/NRC show their complete incompetence. Very sad.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Friggen pitiful,as if 2020 hasn't been bad enough so far.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

State land should be rockin this year lol


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Michigan continues to unimpress with deer regulations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

TheLionsFan said:


> Michigan continues to unimpress with deer regulations.
> 
> Sorry but the mere mention of “unimpress” from a Lions fan strikes me as hilarious
> Now back to serious nature of the OP.....
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I’m not gonna derail this thread, but I hope you are indeed joking that because my choice of being a fan of a team somehow diminishes the value of my opinion on something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Know a lot of guys that only firearm hunt that are going to be glad they can use the combo tag on an anterless. Probably going to cut into the License revenue as well. 


Also, why bother calling it muzzleloader season. Just call it late firearm


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Bob S said:


> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/mi_deer_management_plan_547265_7.pdf


Exactly my point.

Meanwhile , forget about any period of management consistency for more than a year. Kinda hard to be managing for hunt-able/desired type and numbers of deer three years out that way.
But , I hunt in a disease zone so kill em all. While having a greater A.P.R..
The irony of the A.P.R. experiment beginning last year was a neighboring property's streak of killing four on a side ending.
Not caused by the A.P.R. of course , but by herd reduction.
How's this year looking after years of reduction and the resulting fewer deer recruited?
See management plan.
Should hunters actually want a huntable desired age or type deer it will be from restraint. Not by the states latest plan. Or the next plan modification. Or the next.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I like the changes. 
I’d like to see it changed to 1 buck tag but realistically I don’t see that happening. 
I don’t think the new regs will impact public land much at all.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Why don't the NRC get it over with and just go to year round hunting, two tags a month and weapon of choice. I mean it's where things in Michigan are heading right? Talk about every available option for hunter retention....


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> Why don't the NRC get it over with and just go to year round hunting, two tags a month and weapon of choice. I mean it's where things in Michigan are heading right? Talk about every available option for hunter retention....


John you say retention I say total opposite. Their flooding the sport and guys are gonna say hell with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

To me, the new regs seem like a response to the rapid spread of CWD and the over-population pandemic in much of the SLP. 
The bottom line is that the majority of the SLP is private land. Changes in regs have very little impact on the mindset of hunters who think if they aren't seeing 15-30 deer a sit the sky must be falling. 
<----<<<


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> To me, the new regs seem like a response to the rapid spread of CWD and the over-population pandemic in much of the SLP.
> The bottom line is that the majority of the SLP is private land. Changes in regs have very little impact on the mindset of hunters who think if they aren't seeing 15-30 deer a sit the sky must be falling.
> <----<<<


This is the whole story in a nutshell.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

The first year or two you will see alot of deer taken off of public land with the new regs. 
After that you will see a large decrease in hunter.
You can look back to the past to see this with n.e.l.p very few hunter going to that area anymore. 
Back in the 80s that area was a complete zoo on November 15th.


Fool'em said:


> I like the changes.
> I’d like to see it changed to 1 buck tag but realistically I don’t see that happening.
> I don’t think the new regs will impact public land much at all.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

wildcoy73 said:


> The first year or two you will see alot of deer taken off of public land with the new regs.
> After that you will see a large decrease in hunter.
> You can look back to the past to see this with n.e.l.p very few hunter going to that area anymore.
> Back in the 80s that area was a complete zoo on November 15th.
> ...


Absolutely. I hunt public land Presque Isle county. I love the fact that I can hunt the entire season bow and gun and never see another hunter.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

wildcoy73 said:


> You can look back to the past to see this with n.e.l.p very few hunter going to that area anymore.
> Back in the 80s that area was a complete zoo on November 15th.


How much of that hunter decline is due to the increase in deer in the southern half of the state? If a hunter can stay home and hunt deer why travel? 

Back in the 80s I hunted public land in the NELP. I left in 2000 when I bought my own property. Had nothing to do with deer numbers.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I will just keep hunting.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

skipper34 said:


> Absolutely. I hunt public land Presque Isle county. I love the fact that I can hunt the entire season bow and gun and never see another hunter.


Some like to hunt deer. Some like to avoid hunters. Unfortunately in Michigan you will rarely find the combination of the two. I hunt deer and put up with other hunters. Nature of the beast in the slp. But then again I like hunting deer, the location for me holds trump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

sniper said:


> Some like to hunt deer. Some like to avoid hunters. Unfortunately in Michigan you will rarely find the combination of the two. I hunt deer and put up with other hunters. Nature of the beast in the slp. But then again I like hunting deer, the location for me holds trump.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


You can deer hunt and still avoid hunters, even in zone 3 public land. I have done it before, but I am spoiled with the private properties I hunt. If a guy really wants to get away, waders, canoe or kayak will usually get you all alone.

I live 15 minutes from a large public recreation area and during peak bow hunting peak(early November) there were at most 6 vehicles parked around a 4000+ acre area. Let's say each vehicle had 2 hunters, that means each hunter had over 300 acres to themselves. Plenty of room out there for those willing to get there. Most public areas around here have pretty huntable numbers too (zone 3).


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

wildcoy73 said:


> The first year or two you will see alot of deer taken off of public land with the new regs.
> After that you will see a large decrease in hunter.
> You can look back to the past to see this with n.e.l.p very few hunter going to that area anymore.
> Back in the 80s that area was a complete zoo on November 15th.
> ...


Zone 3 public land is not the same as NELP public land. There are leftover antlerless tags in many areas of zone 3 every year. 
I don’t think the harvest will be noticeably larger than any previous year. I know I will still only shoot the same amount of deer. I just may have to purchase less tags to do it. 

Could even make the buck hunting better down here if hunters shoot does instead of 2 young bucks. 
I would rather shoot a doe than another yearling 7pt. 

Most hunters are only going to shoot a predetermined amount of deer. They won’t substantially increase that just because tags are available.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

A lot. With the fishing and deer hunting decline in that area, it has become a ghost town. Many cottages went up for sale.
Most those hunter hunted state land. 
And I can tell you first hand state game areas down south have nothing like the hunters on the state land in the 80s.
I have property up there, and may go hunt it one to two days a season. It's hard to hunt a whole season to see maybe 5 deer, than go around the block to see 5 to 10 fawns hanging on the deer pole.
Most the hunters I do meet down south hunting, did not partake in the hunts up north.


Bob S said:


> How much of that hunter decline is due to the increase in deer in the southern half of the state? If a hunter can stay home and hunt deer why travel?
> 
> Back in the 80s I hunted public land in the NELP. I left in 2000 when I bought my own property. Had nothing to do with deer numbers.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Trout King said:


> You can deer hunt and still avoid hunters, even in zone 3 public land. I have done it before, but I am spoiled with the private properties I hunt. If a guy really wants to get away, waders, canoe or kayak will usually get you all alone.
> 
> I live 15 minutes from a large public recreation area and during peak bow hunting peak(early November) there were at most 6 vehicles parked around a 4000+ acre area. Let's say each vehicle had 2 hunters, that means each hunter had over 300 acres to themselves. Plenty of room out there for those willing to get there. Most public areas around here have pretty huntable numbers too (zone 3).


Oh there’s no doubt you can get remote. Only the die hards are willing to put in that work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Salty_nacho (Jan 3, 2012)

The shorter ML season sucks more for me than the ability to use any legal firearm. It would seem most avid hunters would already have had a ML and been out that season anyway. Obviously more will be out with the change but IMO numbers will be significantly lower than regular firearm. As far as a limit of 10 antler less....let’s be honest, there’s a type of person that takes 10 deer and chances are they were anyway, for the rest of us we will likely be taking our normal amounts


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> To me, the new regs seem like a response to the rapid spread of CWD and the over-population pandemic in much of the SLP.
> The bottom line is that the majority of the SLP is private land. Changes in regs have very little impact on the mindset of hunters who think if they aren't seeing 15-30 deer a sit the sky must be falling.
> <----<<<


Do you have a clue what happens outside your little world? Because by saying this it sure doesnt seem it. I hunt in sw Michigan and since ehd there are far more deer in many area's of the state. I wonder every time I drive north where the deer shortage is anywhere west of 131. I'm not a fan of new regs because they are to broad. However I can see that just because you may choose to hunt some of the lowest density areas in the state it doesnt mean eveyone else sits on elite hunting because you dont.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

our DNR is a shameful bunch of idiots. This is the last straw for me. My money is going out of state. To hell with this crap


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

unclecbass said:


> our DNR is a shameful bunch of idiots. This is the last straw for me. My money is going out of state. To hell with this crap


Is there a particular part of the regulations that gave you this perspective, or just the general regulation package?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Sparky23 said:


> Do you have a clue what happens outside your little world? Because by saying this it sure doesnt seem it. I hunt in sw Michigan and since ehd there are far more deer in many area's of the state. I wonder every time I drive north where the deer shortage is anywhere west of 131. I'm not a fan of new regs because they are to broad. However I can see that just because you may choose to hunt some of the lowest density areas in the state it doesnt mean eveyone else sits on elite hunting because you dont.


First, I said that there was over-population pandemic in *MUCH* of the SLP; not *ALL*!
Second, areas in the SLP to which the statement is not applicable are likely comprised of primarily private land. Private land owners are not likely to significantly reduce population densities in areas where reduction is needed. On the same note, they are not likely to reduce population densities in areas of already low numbers.
The real question is what is a good estimate of population density in the area of sw Michigan that you hunt, and would it be considered low?
<----<<<


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

Trout King said:


> I will just keep hunting.


Amen, brother. Can't wait for October!


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> Know a lot of guys that only firearm hunt that are going to be glad they can use the combo tag on an anterless. Probably going to cut into the License revenue as well.
> 
> 
> Also, why bother calling it muzzleloader season. Just call it late firearm


Also why bother applying for a doe permit too!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

motdean said:


> Is there a particular part of the regulations that gave you this perspective, or just the general regulation package?


the general focus of killing as many deer as possible while undermining the progress made by the apr restrictions in the NW 13. no focus on quality hunting, as usual.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> A lot of people that used to buy an antlerless tag to hunt with and only buy a back tag after they kill a buck will be befuddled now.


Couldnt you still do that if you wanted?


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

unclecbass said:


> the general focus of killing as many deer as possible while undermining the progress made by the apr restrictions in the NW 13. no focus on quality hunting, as usual.


Thanks for the reply..

I certainly get the focus on killing too many deer.

I do not want to turn this into an APR discussion, but curious how do you see the APR progress is being undermined by these restrictions....I didn't recall seeing anything in the new restrictions that I would have seen that did that. Are you supposing that people will start shooting more yearling bucks that meet the restriction?

Actually, I was thinking that if they remove more does, they could actually increase the competition for does in the NW13 and create a more intense rut.

Thoughts?

(IF YOU BELIEVE THAT IT WILL KEEP IT FROM BECOMING AN APR DISCUSSION, YOU CAN PM ME IF YOU ARE OBLIGED)...I am genuinely curious on this.


----------



## J-TRON (May 18, 2019)

Muzzloader being open to anything seems odd, but I guess they want more people to be able to hunt.

Won't change my hunting too much, I usually shoot does down South for meat then go to UP to "trophy hunt" which hasn't been as productive as the old guys tell me it used to be. On the bright side it'll open up more time for me to get my meat deer w/out applying for doe permits.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Once again the DNR/NRC show their complete incompetence. Very sad.


Incompetence? Or know exactly what they're doing?


----------



## Camo-5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sparky23 said:


> I'm not a fan of new regs because they are to broad.


This is my complaint. Ive been hunting state land in Kalkaska county - one of the lowest deer populations in the LP - for almost 20 years (even though I own private hunting land in the same county). Doe permits have been so rare (And for good reason), we’ve called them “golden tickets”. By allowing hunters (and I hunt all seasons) to harvest additional does with combo tags during all seasons with no rhyme or reason to deer density, it could very easily decimate the deer herd in our area in just a few years. It Happened the year after I bought the property. The first year we saw dozens of deer on every hunt. The following year the DNR “goofed” and accidentally sold about 2000 too many doe permits for the zone. Guess what? It’s been nearly 20 years and the numbers still have not recovered. Couple these new regs with a few bad winters and the results could be disastrous. Same holds true for bear permits. I’m 1 mile from the Baldwin / red oak border. One side takes 2-3 points, the other 10 to draw a tag. There are so many bears in my area it’s ridiculous. They put no thought Or research into any of these regulations. They must have one crazy looking dart board in their boardroom.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Camo-5 said:


> This is my complaint. Ive been hunting state land in Kalkaska county - one of the lowest deer populations in the LP - for almost 20 years (even though I own private hunting land in the same county). Doe permits have been so rare (And for good reason), we’ve called them “golden tickets”. By allowing hunters (and I hunt all seasons) to harvest additional does with combo tags during all seasons with no rhyme or reason to deer density, it could very easily decimate the deer herd in our area in just a few years. It Happened the year after I bought the property. The first year we saw dozens of deer on every hunt. The following year the DNR “goofed” and accidentally sold about 2000 too many doe permits for the zone. Guess what? It’s been nearly 20 years and the numbers still have not recovered. Couple these new regs with a few bad winters and the results could be disastrous. Same holds true for bear permits. I’m 1 mile from the Baldwin / red oak border. One side takes 2-3 points, the other 10 to draw a tag. There are so many bears in my area it’s ridiculous. They put no thought Or research into any of these regulations. They must have one crazy looking dart board in their boardroom.


You had me excited. It’s 12-13 in Baldwin and 8-9 in red oak for a bear tag.


----------



## Camo-5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow. I stopped putting in for them several years ago. Guess I should have followed through on at least 1.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Camo-5 said:


> This is my complaint. Ive been hunting state land in Kalkaska county - one of the lowest deer populations in the LP - for almost 20 years (even though I own private hunting land in the same county). Doe permits have been so rare (And for good reason), we’ve called them “golden tickets”. By allowing hunters (and I hunt all seasons) to harvest additional does with combo tags during all seasons with no rhyme or reason to deer density, it could very easily decimate the deer herd in our area in just a few years. It Happened the year after I bought the property. The first year we saw dozens of deer on every hunt. The following year the DNR “goofed” and accidentally sold about 2000 too many doe permits for the zone. Guess what? It’s been nearly 20 years and the numbers still have not recovered. Couple these new regs with a few bad winters and the results could be disastrous. Same holds true for bear permits. I’m 1 mile from the Baldwin / red oak border. One side takes 2-3 points, the other 10 to draw a tag. There are so many bears in my area it’s ridiculous. They put no thought Or research into any of these regulations. They must have one crazy looking dart board in their boardroom.


That is my concern about Allegan County. Past few years it has had 50 Public and 4000 private tags and they sell out fast. Allegan has a ton of public land and they intentionally reduce antleress tags to help the numbers get back up. All progress will be erased this year IMO


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> All legal firearms can be used during muzzy season in LP? Basically two gun seasons? Kill em all nobody cares. My buddies hunting Ohio and Kansas might be having one more guy in camp this year after our bow season is over.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Shevrolay said:


> Wit that being said, I think all legal firearms during ml season is bs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Why evan call it muzzle loading season if you can use any gun


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Just think if state has another shut down in fall like spring.Remember how crowded fishing ramps were.There would be lot of people hunting a lot more if there off work


----------



## The Processor (Aug 18, 2019)

NoJoe said:


> Looks like no deer will be safe in the MI this season. Just got this from the DNR in an e-mail.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Jx91j2R


Yeah NOJoe. The DNR sent out this big survey with all types of questions asking if hunters wanted to extend certain hunts, what hunts should be eliminated, should certain hunts have ARP's, etc. I cannot believe that the majority ruled on these most recent decisions. We will be lucky to see anything that doesn't have spots.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

The Processor said:


> Yeah NOJoe. The DNR sent out this big survey with all types of questions asking if hunters wanted to extend certain hunts, what hunts should be eliminated, should certain hunts have ARP's, etc. I cannot believe that the majority ruled on these most recent decisions. We will be lucky to see anything that doesn't have spots.



All those fawns will help speed up your processing time. Everyone will still however expect 150lbs of meat from their "200lb doe".


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

We just need to run that weasel di$k Chad Stewart out. Thnx for being worried about my finances. What a smuck


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

jr28schalm said:


> We just need to run that weasel di$k Chad Stewart out. Thnx for being worried about my finances. What a smuck


What do you have against Chad?

Do you think that he is pulling the strings at the DNR? 

I personally believe that he is doing a fantastic job of trying to walk the line between keeping those at the top of the DNR happy and satisfying the biological perspective.

By the way, nobody forbids you from donating to the state resources or offering to pay for your own CWD testing.

Also, if you will note, the DNR puts their recommendations on the different amendments. Sometimes they are followed by the NRC, sometimes they are not.

Please don't start a "Dump Chad" campaign when others are so much more worthy of that mantra....


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

motdean said:


> What do you have against Chad?
> 
> Do you think that he is pulling the strings at the DNR?
> 
> ...


Will Chad ever come out and disagree with something.? No sir he has a big ol set of P#$$< lips. Just a yes man.. I donate enough to the resources. And dump chad dont sound good. Need time on a better one


----------



## Subhematoma (Jan 18, 2017)

All I know is I am gonna be making lots and lots of Pemmican. Wish I had everyone's deer fat.


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> Yep, in zone 3 all the guys that *USE TO* enjoyed bow hunting on state land in late December have company with the Muzzle Loaders out there shooting bucks. Looks to be a great time having deer drives on state land! Listening to the meeting I can not believe how easy this was thrown in by one member of the NRC. This will keep the DNR busy in zone 3.


I'm 83 but I remember bow hunting out in the Flats with muzzel loaders at the same time back in maybe the 60's nothing new there


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

unclecbass said:


> the general focus of killing as many deer as possible while undermining the progress made by the apr restrictions in the NW 13. no focus on quality hunting, as usual.


How do the regs undermine APR progress?


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

this whole thing saved me $20! I normally get 1 buck tag and 1 doe tag. First day of the season hunt only horns, after that, everything legal is fair game (talking gun season). Sadly i have never taken multiple deer in a single season, just haven't been that lucky. I primarily hunt only firearm season due to lack of vacation days. However this year i hope to sneak in some archery. Only time will tell.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

The Processor said:


> Yeah NOJoe. The DNR sent out this big survey with all types of questions asking if hunters wanted to extend certain hunts, what hunts should be eliminated, should certain hunts have ARP's, etc. I cannot believe that the majority ruled on these most recent decisions. We will be lucky to see anything that doesn't have spots.


Yup, I did my part and filled it out. Apparently my thoughts fell on deaf ears (or in this case blind eyes).


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

NoJoe said:


> Yup, I did my part and filled it out. Apparently my thoughts fell on deaf ears (or in this case blind eyes).


I did too and I didn't vote for any of this garbage.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

BulldogOutlander said:


> this whole thing saved me $20! I normally get 1 buck tag and 1 doe tag. First day of the season hunt only horns, after that, everything legal is fair game (talking gun season). Sadly i have never taken multiple deer in a single season, just haven't been that lucky. I primarily hunt only firearm season due to lack of vacation days. However this year i hope to sneak in some archery. Only time will tell.


I got to thinking about this....

I am not sure that you are able to take an antlerless deer on the single buck tag. I think you might have to buy the combo license to shoot an antlerless deer on the buck tag.

As it was explained to me, they were hoping to offset loss in revenue from people not buying the antlerless tag by the increase in combo licenses.

If that were the case, you would still spend the same amount, but would be able to harvest the first two deer that walk in front of you...

Can someone please fact check me on this?

If a person buys the combo license, shoots 2 deer, and has both of them checked for CWD, the state would actually lose money. I am not sure that is sustainable.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

motdean said:


> I got to thinking about this....
> 
> I am not sure that you are able to take an antlerless deer on the single buck tag. I think you might have to buy the combo license to shoot an antlerless deer on the buck tag.
> 
> ...


The wording I've seen says "deer or deer combination license"


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Radar420 said:


> The wording I've seen says "deer or deer combination license"


Thank you....again.

The feedback that I received was directly from one of the commissioners....and was admittedly early in the regulations, so it may have changed, or I may have misunderstood.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

At the last NRC meeting they left wiggle room for what was approved. The WCO and the hunting digest has not been updated yet. It will be a wait and see thing on what gets published.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> At the last NRC meeting they left wiggle room for what was approved. The WCO and the hunting digest has not been updated yet. It will be a wait and see thing on what gets published.


??? I thought what they passed was law, not subject to anybody's interpretation. Then again they see what their queen is doing and can get away with it when they have no challengers.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

motdean said:


> By the way, nobody forbids you from donating to the state resources...


Maybe not directly related, but would you believe I took a Lowe's gift card to the HQ of my favorite local rec area back in May (figuring COVID-19 would have potentially motivated a spending freeze, and if they needed a new tool this would give them an opportunity) and they rejected my gift? Said it wasn't allowed. I found that odd. I mean, what favors or advantage could I possibly gain with some park rangers? That's rhetorical, rules is rules.

Full disclosure, I brought the card home and put it in storage. Apparently there are other ways to donate to the park, but I haven't taken the time to research and execute it. I guess I should probably do that sometime. It all left me a bit deflated...


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> Maybe not directly related, but would you believe I took a Lowe's gift card to the HQ of my favorite local rec area back in May (figuring COVID-19 would have potentially motivated a spending freeze, and if they needed a new tool this would give them an opportunity) and they rejected my gift? Said it wasn't allowed. I found that odd. I mean, what favors or advantage could I possibly gain with some park rangers? That's rhetorical, rules is rules.
> 
> Full disclosure, I brought the card home and put it in storage. Apparently there are other ways to donate to the park, but I haven't taken the time to research and execute it. I guess I should probably do that sometime. It all left me a bit deflated...


Everyone knows you don't take a gift card from a guy wearing flip flops


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

jr28schalm said:


> Everyone knows you don't take a gift card from a guy wearing flip flops


Going to look past that comment, assuming it was posted in haste with sloppy hands while taking a break from pulling on a customer's well-lubed 12 gauge.


(For context, that's an electrician joke for a guy bringing Cat 0 game to a Cat IV situation...)


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Trophy Specialist said:


> A lot of people that used to buy an antlerless tag to hunt with and only buy a back tag after they kill a buck will be befuddled now.


Yah I’m still wondering how I’m going to go about this now. Got to save a buck when you can.  You count your pennies and your dollars will take care of themself!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

motdean said:


> I got to thinking about this....
> 
> I am not sure that you are able to take an antlerless deer on the single buck tag. I think you might have to buy the combo license to shoot an antlerless deer on the buck tag.
> 
> ...


i misspoke.. i normally but the combo license and 1 doe tag, and i already purchased my combo tag back in march/april when i got my ORV license (all done online).


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

sniper said:


> John you say retention I say total opposite. Their flooding the sport and guys are gonna say hell with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I agree 100%! I was being sarcastic. Our state is tripping over themselves trying to ruin our beloved sport. Since I started doing almost all of my hunting out of state about ten years ago this crap doesn't bother me so much anymore. I am so close to buying my next Iowa gem I can taste it. I am starting to look more seriously now.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> I agree 100%! I was being sarcastic. Our state is tripping over themselves trying to ruin our beloved sport. Since I started doing almost all of my hunting out of state about ten years ago this crap doesn't bother me so much anymore. I am so close to buying my next Iowa gem I can taste it. I am starting to look more seriously now.


I hear you. I have two buds who hunt Ohio and have been trying to get me to go for years just might take them up on it this year. Out of state license only around $100 with a much higher chance at a mature buck so not a bad deal. Also a friend in Texas which is higher but even more trophy potential. Have always resisted because I enjoy the challenge of public land in MI and have always managed to squeak out a huge buck every few years but it is getting even harder with all the clearcutting going on and my best spots being destroyed in addition to all the young bucks getting whacked. The DNR making guns allowed during muzzy season is like a kick in the nuts. I will never understand their thought process.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I hear you. I have two buds who hunt Ohio and have been trying to get me to go for years just might take them up on it this year. Out of state license only around $100 with a much higher chance at a mature buck so not a bad deal. Also a friend in Texas which is higher but even more trophy potential. Have always resisted because I enjoy the challenge of public land in MI and have always managed to squeak out a huge buck every few years but it is getting even harder with all the clearcutting going on and my best spots being destroyed in addition to all the young bucks getting whacked. The DNR making guns allowed during muzzy season is like a kick in the nuts. I will never understand their thought process.


Ohio deer license and deer permit for non residents are just shy of $260.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I hear you. I have two buds who hunt Ohio and have been trying to get me to go for years just might take them up on it this year. Out of state license only around $100 with a much higher chance at a mature buck so not a bad deal. Also a friend in Texas which is higher but even more trophy potential. Have always resisted because I enjoy the challenge of public land in MI and have always managed to squeak out a huge buck every few years but it is getting even harder with all the clearcutting going on and my best spots being destroyed in addition to all the young bucks getting whacked. The DNR making guns allowed during muzzy season is like a kick in the nuts. I will never understand their thought process.


I get your frustrations on rule changes, but I would hope your realize that clear cutting public land is a benefit to hunters of all kinds and is a huge win for the deer. 

Clear cutting encourages young growth forests which have the highest carrying capacity for Deer, Ruffed Grouse, Woodcock and Elk, it provides winter browse and increased cover in just 3-5 years, particularly where Aspen makes up a good % of the forest.

These management practices are to benefit the deer and the deer hunter. 


TD


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Ohio deer license and deer permit for non residents are just shy of $260.


The *Ohio non*-*resident hunting license* costs only $125. Either-sex *deer* tag is $24, and antlerless tags are $15 each. This means you can harvest both a buck and a doe for only $164! *Ohio* is one of the cheapest *non*-*resident* states to hunt, with MUCH cheaper *license* and permit fees than many other states in the Midwest.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

tdduckman said:


> I get your frustrations on rule changes, but I would hope your realize that clear cutting public land is a benefit to hunters of all kinds and is a huge win for the deer.
> 
> Clear cutting encourages young growth forests which have the highest carrying capacity for Deer, Ruffed Grouse, Woodcock and Elk, it provides winter browse and increased cover in just 3-5 years, particularly where Aspen makes up a good % of the forest.
> 
> ...


my stepdad has been hunting a clear cut section on public land in the newago area for a couple years now. Has done pretty well with only having buck tags.. Last year he got a yote and an 8pt lol


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

pgpn123 said:


> The *Ohio non*-*resident hunting license* costs only $125. Either-sex *deer* tag is $24, and antlerless tags are $15 each. This means you can harvest both a buck and a doe for only $164! *Ohio* is one of the cheapest *non*-*resident* states to hunt, with MUCH cheaper *license* and permit fees than many other states in the Midwest.


You missed last years price increase.

https://ohio.gov/wps/portal/gov/site/media-center/news-and-events/ohiodnr-022219


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> You missed last years price increase.
> 
> https://ohio.gov/wps/portal/gov/site/media-center/news-and-events/ohiodnr-022219


Indeed I did. Sorry about that.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

pgpn123 said:


> The *Ohio non*-*resident hunting license* costs only $125. Either-sex *deer* tag is $24, and antlerless tags are $15 each. This means you can harvest both a buck and a doe for only $164! *Ohio* is one of the cheapest *non*-*resident* states to hunt, with MUCH cheaper *license* and permit fees than many other states in the Midwest.


Buddy just sent me trail cam pics. Will definitely be going this year. He has three huge shooters on cam already and one which I think is a booner. Got pics of same buck last year, absolute monster. Unbelievable the bucks they have there.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

tdduckman said:


> I get your frustrations on rule changes, but I would hope your realize that clear cutting public land is a benefit to hunters of all kinds and is a huge win for the deer.
> 
> Clear cutting encourages young growth forests which have the highest carrying capacity for Deer, Ruffed Grouse, Woodcock and Elk, it provides winter browse and increased cover in just 3-5 years, particularly where Aspen makes up a good % of the forest.
> 
> ...


I know it but sucks to have your old community scrape and rub areas cut and gone forever. Seems about half of them they are allowing to regrow and half they plant with those damn jackpines.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Buddy just sent me trail cam pics. Will definitely be going this year. He has three huge shooters on cam already and one which I think is a booner. Got pics of same buck last year, absolute monster. Unbelievable the bucks they have there.


You aren't exaggerating, a few years ago a friend at work showed me trail cam pics and deer he's shot, they're incredible. It's a 1 buck state. Gun starts Monday after Thanksgiving and lasts 7 days. Then another weekend in Dec. Muzzy only Jan 2-5. Long bow season, Sept 26 until Feb 7. Everybody doesn't shoot a monster every year, but it's good hunting for sure.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Ohio has genetics, high mineral content soil and a very long growing season which all contribute to antler size. Their 2-1/2 year olds are like our 4-1/2 year old buck antler wise. Weight wise they are are year behind our bucks so it makes the bone on their head appear even larger.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Comparing the stats from 10 years ago to last season, Ohio's nonresident deer hunter numbers actually increased by about 39% despite the license fee increase. Maybe Michigan's DNR should do what Ohio is doing as far as deer management goes. Instead, our DNR is going to continue the same strategy that has led to one of the steepest attrition rates of hunters in the country. They are even projecting and factoring in future decreases in hunter numbers like they are inevitable while other states are actually seeing increases in hunter numbers. Something has to change here.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Do other states require you to buy a special license (small game) in order to buy a hunting/deer tag? I think that cheesed a good amount of people off. I find it annoying due to the very minimal, if any, small game hunting i do on a yearly basis. However it didn't bother my cousin much since he squirrel hunts.


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

BulldogOutlander said:


> Do other states require you to buy a special license (small game) in order to buy a hunting/deer tag? I think that cheesed a good amount of people off. I find it annoying due to the very minimal, if any, small game hunting i do on a yearly basis. However it didn't bother my cousin much since he squirrel hunts.


Most that I've been to do.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

I think 1 buck and a short gun starting after peak rut allows many to get older as well.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Ohio has genetics, high mineral content soil and a very long growing season which all contribute to antler size. Their 2-1/2 year olds are like our 4-1/2 year old buck antler wise. Weight wise they are are year behind our bucks so it makes the bone on their head appear even larger.


I hear this all the time. Then drive through the city and look at all the bucks that are giant amd laugh...AGE. and 1 buck is why they have it. My buddys show me hundreds of trail pics from down there and Missouri still spikes. Still 4s. Still 6s. Still avg of 80 to 100in. At year 2 also shown in studies. They just dont get shot and get a chance to get to even year 2 much of the time here. Everyone forgets Michigan used to be the biggest buck state around pretty much. But I guess we had genetics then. And minerals then?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Sparky23 said:


> I hear this all the time. Then drive through the city and look at all the bucks that are giant amd laugh...AGE. and 1 buck is why they have it. My buddys show me hundreds of trail pics from down there and Missouri still spikes. Still 4s. Still 6s. Still avg of 80 to 100in. At year 2 also shown in studies. They just dont get shot and get a chance to get to even year 2 much of the time here. Everyone forgets Michigan used to be the biggest buck state around pretty much. But I guess we had genetics then. And minerals then?


My widest buck is 22-1/4” inside and was aged at 3-1/2 years old. I have yet to see that in Michigan. Even if they were off by a year you still don’t see that often in Michigan. I don’t believe the age structure is all that different than here but they have 30”+ more bone on their heads even more as they get older. 

I don’t know any Michigan hunters who pass up 150” deer in our home state but I do know Michigan hunters in Ohio that do hoping for it to be 180” in following year.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

BulldogOutlander said:


> Do other states require you to buy a special license (small game) in order to buy a hunting/deer tag? I think that cheesed a good amount of people off. I find it annoying due to the very minimal, if any, small game hunting i do on a yearly basis. However it didn't bother my cousin much since he squirrel hunts.


Yup. Most do.

If you take the time to understand how the Pitmann-Robertson Act works with regards to how the money gets dispersed back to the individual states, it makes total sense to sell a “hunting license” first and then separate kill tags. The state gets more money back from the feds this way as a “combo tag” + “base license” is counted as three licenses in total instead of two licenses. The disbursement is figured on # of licenses sold and not on a dollar figure.

Base + Combo is $51. If it wasn’t for the P-R Act, it would be $30 per deer tag. So in other words, selling the base allows the State to capture more Federal funding and that savings is passed on to the hunters.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> My widest buck is 22-1/4” inside and was aged at 3-1/2 years old. I have yet to see that in Michigan. Even if they were off by a year you still don’t see that often in Michigan. I don’t believe the age structure is all that different than here but they have 30”+ more bone on their heads even more as they get older.
> 
> I don’t know any Michigan hunters who pass up 150” deer in our home state but I do know Michigan hunters in Ohio that do hoping for it to be 180” in following year.


I know hunters in Indiana that also will pass 150 inch deer hoping for something in the 180s or bigger. 
If you could only shoot 1 and done would be darn tough to settle for less than the biggest in the area if there was time still on the clock. 

Michigan should focus on how to carry more middle age deer over instead of worrying about yearlings.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

One buck a year and drop all MAPRs. I could go for that.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> My widest buck is 22-1/4” inside and was aged at 3-1/2 years old. I have yet to see that in Michigan. Even if they were off by a year you still don’t see that often in Michigan. I don’t believe the age structure is all that different than here but they have 30”+ more bone on their heads even more as they get older.
> 
> I don’t know any Michigan hunters who pass up 150” deer in our home state but I do know Michigan hunters in Ohio that do hoping for it to be 180” in following year.


Because they can make it to the following year


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Justin said:


> One buck a year and drop all MAPRs. I could go for that.


Do you already do that voluntarily?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Sparky23 said:


> Because they can make it to the following year


How about showing us Ohio’s buck age structure graph?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Do you already do that voluntarily?


Pretty much.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> How about showing us Ohio’s buck age structure graph?
> 
> View attachment 559903


See the last 2 years have a significantly lower than normal % of 1.5 yr olds shot. The 2yr olds making up 1/2 the total buck harvest ain't the best news though. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> My widest buck is 22-1/4” inside and was aged at 3-1/2 years old. I have yet to see that in Michigan. Even if they were off by a year you still don’t see that often in Michigan. I don’t believe the age structure is all that different than here but they have 30”+ more bone on their heads even more as they get older.
> 
> I don’t know any Michigan hunters who pass up 150” deer in our home state but I do know Michigan hunters in Ohio that do hoping for it to be 180” in following year.


I tend to disagree. Ever notice every fall and winter guys on here who live in the detroit suburbs post pics of giant bucks in there backyards? Why is this? Simply because there is no hunting and these bucks are allowed to get to be 4 1/2 plus years old and reach their potential. I believe we do have the genetics and minerals to compete with Ohio just not the age classes. In 2017 I shot a huge 8 pt. in the NELP jackpine area that scored 145" as a 4 1/2 year old and had a 23" outside spread. Most bucks up there never live to see 3 1/2 much less 4 1/2 or older. It really bothers me to see the potential we have here that will never be realized with the current "kill em all" mentality of the DNR.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Ohio has genetics, high mineral content soil and a very long growing season which all contribute to antler size. Their 2-1/2 year olds are like our 4-1/2 year old buck antler wise. Weight wise they are are year behind our bucks so it makes the bone on their head appear even larger.


Wow , whoa , way off !!! As mentioned by others it's age... and michigans lack thereof in bucks. I personally don't like lumping the U.P. in with southern MI but I do see after you posted that graph that we have one thing in common , way too many 2.5 yr olds being shot!!!!!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Michigan has a BIG problem with the " nice buck " mentality. Having 2 buck tags really exemplifies that as well.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Do you already do that voluntarily?


Yes.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

jatc said:


> Yup. Most do.
> 
> If you take the time to understand how the Pitmann-Robertson Act works with regards to how the money gets dispersed back to the individual states, it makes total sense to sell a “hunting license” first and then separate kill tags. The state gets more money back from the feds this way as a “combo tag” + “base license” is counted as three licenses in total instead of two licenses. The disbursement is figured on # of licenses sold and not on a dollar figure.
> 
> Base + Combo is $51. If it wasn’t for the P-R Act, it would be $30 per deer tag. So in other words, selling the base allows the State to capture more Federal funding and that savings is passed on to the hunters.


thanks for the information! I have never hunted out of state or country, so i am not versed in what is required to purchase a tag somewhere else. My uncle goes out west for elk hunting and he just tells me how much to save up to be able to come with him, and it's all included amount so i wont save X amount, and when we get there i'll need another Y amount to cover the rest.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I don’t want to start a new thread. So basically we don’t have apply for doe tags any where in LP as long as we buy the combo? This includes state and or private land? 

If so this will be the first combo I’ve bought almost 5 years. Lately it’s just been one buck and win a doe tag through the draw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’ve been using my unfilled combo for late season does New Year’s Day or for the January special hunt for years. Nothing new there except for private land.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

mbrewer said:


> How do the regs undermine APR progress?


by eliminating the apr requirements


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

I wish they wouldn’t call it muzzleloader season if you can use any weapon. Just call it what it is, second firearms season...


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

unclecbass said:


> by eliminating the apr requirements


 You said in the NW13, did they remove the APRs there?


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Just because they are letting us basically shoot as many deer as we want you don’t need to do it


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

unclecbass said:


> by eliminating the apr requirements


What mapr's requirements have been eliminated ? Last i seen on here was we needed MAPR'S so people would shoot more does now that they can the same people are bitching.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

miruss said:


> What mapr's requirements have been eliminated ? Last i seen on here was we needed MAPR'S so people would shoot more does now that they can the same people are bitching.


The DNR eliminated MAPR's in the CWD Core Zone in DMU-122 (Dickinson County) last year after allegedly finding 1 CWD Positive in 2018. This year they eliminated MAPR's in the rest of DMU-122 even though there has never been another positive tested. Interestingly enough. After 2+ years, they have still not been able to determine that the 1 suspect deer is even slightly related to any other Dickinson County deer.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't like that they got rid of the muzzleloader season and turned it into a second gun season. Seems kind of pointless to me.

That aside, I do like that I can take a doe with a combo tag now instead of applying for one and hoping to get it.

I don't see much of a different season on public land happening as far as hunter numbers go and I suspect for a lot of hunters, it'll be business as usual. Only time will tell.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

General Ottsc said:


> I don't like that they got rid of the muzzleloader season and turned it into a second gun season. Seems kind of pointless to me.
> 
> That aside, I do like that I can take a doe with a combo tag now instead of applying for one and hoping to get it.
> 
> I don't see much of a different season on public land happening as far as hunter numbers go and I suspect for a lot of hunters, it'll be business as usual. Only time will tell.


ML season has not changed in zones 1 and 2.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

unclecbass said:


> the general focus of killing as many deer as possible while undermining the progress made by the apr restrictions in the NW 13. no focus on quality hunting, as usual.


The results of the CWD test area, will be the end of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Wild Thing said:


> The DNR eliminated MAPR's in the CWD Core Zone in DMU-122 (Dickinson County) last year after allegedly finding 1 CWD Positive in 2018. This year they eliminated MAPR's in the rest of DMU-122 even though there has never been another positive tested. Interestingly enough. After 2+ years, they have still not been able to determine that the 1 suspect deer is even slightly related to any other Dickinson County deer.


That's a pretty round-a-bout way of saying thank you. I damned near missed it!


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> You said in the NW13, did they remove the APRs there?


They did not remove the APR’s in the NW13.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

zfishman said:


> They did not remove the APR’s in the NW13.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I know they didn't, thanks.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

they did for the youth hunt


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

unclecbass said:


> they did for the youth hunt


Out of curiosity, does that bother you?....and if so, why?


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

yes, obviously for the reasons already stated. What is unclear to yo?


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

unclecbass said:


> yes, obviously for the reasons already stated. What is unclear to yo?


I wasn't sure if you were just stating fact that there is a change or if the change bothers you.

I can't imagine that the deer shot would have a big impact on the yearling buck harvest.
Youth can still shoot older bucks as well as antlerless deer.

I am not saying that you can't be bothered by it, but I am not sure if you really thought through the (more than likely) minimal impact that the youth pose.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Fool'em said:


> Zone 3 public land is not the same as NELP public land. There are leftover antlerless tags in many areas of zone 3 every year.
> I don’t think the harvest will be noticeably larger than any previous year. I know I will still only shoot the same amount of deer. I just may have to purchase less tags to do it.
> 
> Could even make the buck hunting better down here if hunters shoot does instead of 2 young bucks.
> ...


I was wondering that same thing about buck hunting getting better, if folks start shooting does for their 2nd deer on a combo license instead of a young buck

Lower deer density PLUS letting another buck get a year older. Could be very beneficial in areas with lots of deer.

Will be interesting for sure. 

In the long run though I have a hard time seeing huge changes to harvest. Like you said...most people are gonna shoot however many deer they need to feed their family. I can buy a ton of antlerless tags where I hunt. But I only need 2 or 3 deer a year to eat. I don't want to process more than that personally.

If anything, I would think this fall would be far more impacted by increasing participation in hunting due to job loss, more free time, etc due to the pandemic and economic fallout


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Just shut up and Hunt is what my Wife told me yesterday. I told her, I'm more than just a hunter! #B1G1zonly #cwdfieldkitz #covidfieldkitz #freehubb


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Just shut up and Hunt is what my Wife told me yesterday. I told her, I'm more than just a hunter! #B1G1zonly #cwdfieldkitz #covidfieldkitz #freehubb


Ever slip up and call her Sniper by mistake?


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

We lose hunters everytime they have a major brain fart like this. I hear fall fishing can be exceptional!


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

The majority of hunters are fair weather participants. Not many people hunt in December, be it the cold, or holidays. I doubt much will change this year. Every year i see a handful of onetimers on state land. Today's culture wants instant gratification, and dragging a buck a mile through the swamp isn't it.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Walt Donaldson said:


> #freehubb


Hubb get the boot?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Dish7 said:


> Hubb get the boot?


Who? Doesn't appear to have.
<----<<<


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Joe Archer said:


> Who? Doesn't appear to have.
> <----<<<


Says banned on his profile picture.
HUBBHUNTER.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Waif said:


> Says banned on his profile picture.
> HUBBHUNTER.


My bad. I was looking at Hub2. It looks to be so.
<----<<<


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Waif said:


> Says banned on his profile picture.
> HUBBHUNTER.





Joe Archer said:


> My bad. I was looking at Hub2. It looks to be so.
> <----<<<


Hopefully only temporary. Good contributor. 

*#freehubb *


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

bowhunter42 said:


> The majority of hunters are fair weather participants. Not many people hunt in December, be it the cold, or holidays. I doubt much will change this year. Every year i see a handful of onetimers on state land. Today's culture wants instant gratification, and dragging a buck a mile through the swamp isn't it.


NO....the majority are first day hunters and then go home.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I heard they put him under the prison


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> Hopefully only temporary. Good contributor.
> 
> *#freehubb *


I heard they put him under the prison


----------

